

Ask HN: numerical source code worth studying - pheade

I'm looking for an example to implement a clear source code specific to numerical analysis, analogous to this question http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=879101.
A concise one would be preferable, since I think something like e.g. GSL (http://www.gnu.org/software/gsl/) would be too large.
======
ubasu
Netlib (<http://www.netlib.org/>) is the home of LAPACK and BLAS and many,
many other classic, robust numerical code, almost all in Fortran 77, and would
typically need advanced background in numerical analysis to understand the
details.

In any case, if you want to do numerical analysis, it is better to use
existing code than trying to write your own.

------
misiti3780
Numpy, Scipy, Octave, Quantlib

------
lutusp
There is a lot of open-source numerical processing code, most but not all
Python, in Sage:

<http://www.sagemath.org/>

Also, there is quite a lot of symbolic algebra processing code in the project.
This might not be your primary interest.

